# Attention All October



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I hate to start a new thread, so please don't respond here. I just did this so y'all would see this. Please click on the link to see information about a projector and screen for the rally. Clicky


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> so please don't respond here. Clicky


OK


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> so please don't respond here. Clicky


OK








[/quote]
There's always one in the crowd.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*2*


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

or is that 3?

The sound system problem is solved. No other replies necessary


----------

